# Taking NREMT Saturday. Study tips/apps?



## emtgirl90 (May 14, 2017)

Taking it in 6 days. Did well in the class and already passed the practical/skills exam. Test scores in class we all high 80s/90s.  I'm wondering what the best way to prepare is. I've heard lots of horror stories about the written exam that I am getting worried! I have been using emtprep which is okay, others I have talked to swear by it so I figured I'd give it a shot. I got Emt pass as well, though that app is making me feel less confident. I also have a million flashcards I made throughout the course and am attempting to reread the book though that may be difficult since I like to read slowly and pick up on what I missed. Anyone have any tried and true methods? Is what I'm doing now effective? I know some tell you to read the whole book over several times. Would like to pass first try obviously. Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2017)

JB navigate is by far the best test prep. But, if you like emtprep, that should be fine. At this point, you can study your test prep. That's about it. If you don't know it now, you won't learn it. 

Remember, the CBT is designed to test your critical thinking and decision making to solve problems using the knowledge you accrued during class. Don't expect to be able to memorize answers. 

The night before, get a good nights sleep and relax. If you're well prepared, it's not a difficult test. And the number of questions has ZERO bearing on pass/fail. You'll be able to see your results on Monday on the NREMT site.


----------



## EMTeni (May 16, 2017)

I used an app called Pocket Prep after I failed the NREMT-B my first time. It's an amazing app and only $14.99! I just passed my NREMT on my second try after using the app for two weeks. 
Alongside that, the day before the test, just relax, don't cram study. Believe in yourself, you got this!


----------



## LifeAlert101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Any update to whether or not you passed? I'm scheduled to take my test 07/14 and I've been using EMT Prep and I also bought a crash course book off of Amazon. Can't wait for this test!


----------



## emtgirl90 (Jun 4, 2017)

I did pass! I used EMT Prep as well and I give it credit for helping me pass. It is a great app! I'm sure you will do great!


----------

